# Hikari Food Reviews



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just last night my convicts layed another batch of eggs, after I fed the previous fry to my reds, rhom and red wolf. It took about 4-6 days for the previous eggs to hatch so I expect the same waitimg period for these new ones. Im currently looking up live food substitutes while I wait for the eggs to hatch and the fry to develope enough til the point where my piranhas can eat them. I was at Bigals a few days ago and I saw a package of Hikari frozen Silversides, I have'nt fed these to my piranhas and was wondering if they are a good substitute for live while I wait for my convict fry. If you used these before I would greatly appreciate a review on them, Thanks in advance guys







. I currently feed my piranhas a stable diet of Hikari sinking carnivore pellets, frozen shrimp, shredded carrots and tilapia.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't tried those... I used silversides once, and had mixed results... I personally didn't like them as much as they looked like they were frozen in there for a while and didn't seem that fresh... I found that smelt from the grocery is alot fresher looking, and the meat appears more wholesome than silversides... so I now use smelt instead.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I haven't tried those... I used silversides once, and had mixed results... I personally didn't like them as much as they looked like they were frozen in there for a while and didn't seem that fresh... I found that smelt from the grocery is alot fresher looking, and the meat appears more wholesome than silversides... so I now use smelt instead.


Alright thanks for the feedback I appreciate it, I also prefer getting fish from the local fish market. That way I can see the condition the fish are in before I buy them, I didnt even feed any of my piranhas frozen since I bought them.


----------

